# where has the tandem section gone ?



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2013)

come on guys let us in on the secret


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2013)

Now combined under the Special Interests forum.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Now combined under the Special Interests forum.


oh ok any section better than other?


----------



## Scoosh (4 Oct 2013)

Probably this one.


----------



## Shaun (5 Oct 2013)

That's my fault - I merged all the tandem threads into the parent (_Special Interests_) but forgot to post details of the change, sorry.

Edit: Announcement now posted.


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Oct 2013)

Why doesn't it deserve a section of it's own any more?

Everyone should have a go on a tandem


----------

